# Very worried about Bentley :(



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Bentley is a different dog now. We had him fixed a couple months ago and we thought that was what was making him change. He was my bad boy, my instigator, it was like living with a bad 2 year old boy. And then all of a sudden, he just started sleeping all the time, barely eats, getting up looks difficult and he limps when he walks sometimes. He has lost weight and looks gaunt. We are watching him until Friday and taking him to the dr. I am thinking hip dysplasia?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Why do you think it might be hip dysplasia? Because he has trouble getting up? Or are there other issues? You might look into immune compromised diseases (such as addisons or hypothyroidism) especially since he started have these problems after a surgery his body needed to recover from. I had two girls years ago that both had hypothyroidism and before I got a proper diagnosis (and the correct medications) they were very lethargic and cried out in pain when they moved suddenly. I hope you get good news at your vet visit.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I would have taken him to the vet long ago. I wouldn't wait even if he appears to improve this week, take him in.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think a vet should see him ASAP and before Friday.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Please try to get in to your vet now.....& maybe test for Lyme disease. Symtoms are similar to your lovely poo's!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Took Bentley in today and they did bloodwork. Ruled out Addison's, but his labs came back that he was having kidney problems. So they kept him and are going to flush his kidneys with IV fluids. I am going back tomorrow to see about test results and to talk more with the dr.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am so glad you did not wait to go to the vet. Did the vet mention possible causes?


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Since Addison's is a known problem in spoos, I wouldn't necessarily rule it out based on bloodwork alone. If a dog has secondary Addison's or Atypical Addison's, the electrolyte levels and ratio in the bloodwork can look normal. To get a definitive diagnosis for Addison's, the dog needs an ACTH stim test. I don't know if Bentley had this test or not, but just in case he didn't, I think it's important I tell you about what happened with a friend's spoo.

He had symptoms almost exactly the same as Bentley's. The bloodwork came back indicating kidney problems. The dog was put on IV, looked better for about a week, went downhill again, again was put on IV, again went downhill. This happened 3 times and the vet finally recommended the dog be euthanized saying his kidneys had failed. 

My friend took her dog home for one final weekend. On the Saturday, the dog went into a crisis and she rushed him to an emergency clinic as her regular vet was closed. The vet at the emergency clinic told her she was suspicious that the dog didn't have kidney failure and asked her permission to investigate further. I'm assuming she must have run an ACTH stim test because it turned out the dog did not have kidney failure, but had Addison's. He was put on meds. That was ten years ago and the dog is still alive and doing well.

One of my Rottweilers had Atypical Addison's. Her bloodwork showed that her electrolyte levels and ratio were at the low end of normal. A lot of vets would probably have said that was fine and sent me home. Luckily, my vet trusted me that the vague symptoms my dog was having were indicative of a medical problem and suggested an ACTH stim test. I agreed and it turned out my dog had Atypical Addison's. Medication fixed the problem.

Here's an excellent website about it AddisonDogs | What Is Addison's Disease 

I am not a vet and am very hesitant to contradict a vet but whenever I hear "kidney failure" in a young spoo, I can't help but think of my friend's dog and how she would have lost him if the second vet hadn't made the correct diagnosis. If you feel the slightest bit unsure about the diagnosis, you should not be shy about asking for a referral to a specialist.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Getting a second opinion for Bentley is a good idea.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, sounds like an ACTH Stim test is a must. I have to say, this forum is an amazing place.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ticks*

Do you live in an area with Ticks? Some are so small you would never see them. Ask for a IDEXX SNAP4 and that a full tick panel be run including a C6.
Tick disease can cause every symptom you have listed, in fact stiff joints and kidney problems are major signs. Please look at the links below. 

https://sites.google.com/site/tickbornediseaseindogs/

Tick Links


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear your dog is unwell. 

I would also ask for an ACTH stim test to be run, as Addisons wont always show an electrolyte shift. 

If it really is kidney related disease, I would ask for a consult with an internist and have an ultrasound done. Some kidney diseases are reversible and can often be determined "what" is going on with the kidneys through ultrasound. General renal failure doesnt often just show up in young dogs without an underlying cause or pathology.

I have seen patients referred post neuter with elevated renal values due to a post-op pain medication being given while the dog is hypotensive. 

Hopefully its nothing serious and he can be back home soon


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

How is he doing today?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

How is Bentley doing?


----------



## Presley (Oct 28, 2012)

oh thats to bad, did you take him to be neutered? I had a lot of cats, and one of them got problem with kidneys and urininfection after beeing nutered. So we had to put him on specal food and the problem went away. I had kidney infection a few years ago, and I will never forget it. It can make you have problems with getting up, and so on. So it seems right. It is verry painfull if it gets to bad. I had blackouts every time I stood up.

I hope everything is fine now :act-up:


----------

